# BBW reduced to tears



## Rhino1978 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ealier on today i saw a bbw standing waiting for a bus while i was going to my local shop and saw a bunch of builders talking to her from across the road i thought nothing of it and went into the shop, anyway when i came back out the builders were in fits of laughter and the lady appeared to be crying.I went over to see if she was o.k only to hear when i got into ear shot the things they were calling her was truly disgusting, i was furious and started shouting at these builders to grow up and leave the lass alone,they started shouting at me implying that me and this woman were together and how did we have to move our bellies out of the way to have sex and other childish stuff to which the woman got very embarrased and more upset over.They eventually lost intrest and moved on and i stayed with the woman until her bus arrived,but it really gets me how nasty and down right hurtful grown MEN and WOMEN can be to people for no other reason than size.


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2007)

there's an asshole born every minute...

did the construction co. put up a banner with its name at the site? are the workers wearing tshirts with the co. name on them? Consider making a call and explaining to whomever answers what happened and you know, suggest that it would be a shame if things got out of hand with their abuse and the police were called (or the council or whoever), thus stopping work 'til the issue was cleared up.

it's all about being pro-active when you can.


----------



## Tracy (Oct 29, 2007)

I agree with Jes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 29, 2007)

How awful for this poor woman, and thankyou for coming to her aid - so many people would just have walked past. As I was reading it, I was thinking exactly what Jes has suggested. I would find out who the building company is, and who they are working FOR, if they are contractors. I would complain to both the building company and whoever they are building for. I think this kind of behaviour should be illegal.. they were assaulting her, and they should have been arrested.


----------



## numble (Oct 29, 2007)

Sod the complaing, what you want is a barret .50 cal sniper rifle,but alas the police dont like the paper work. spoil sports


----------



## k1009 (Oct 29, 2007)

Big builders are becoming the norm these days. Multinational companies eager to project a professional, corporate image to the world. If the workers are contractors and it is one of those large sites then the powers that be will more than likely give their boss a dressing down. Nine times out of ten site workers are just big, boofy blokes who like a pretty lady and will show their appreciation when one walks past. It's totally un-pc, but no harm intended. 

What I hate is the nasty cretins, and usually it's just the one, who go out of their way to humiliate women, fat or thin. It's absolutely disgusting, and usually this one guy is initiating it and the rest follow because of a ridiculous herd mentality. 

So be proactive if you can, contact the higher ups, and demand to know why the site contractors were behaving so unprofessionally and putting forth such a terrible image for the company. If it's just a local outfit then why not mention this incident to people in your community? Small companies rely on word of mouth to build and sustain a reputation. If I were looking for someone to build me an extension and had to choose between two competent builders, one who hadn't a reputation for demeaning women, and one who did, it would be a pretty easy decision.

/Used to work in construction. Was a wonderful job spoiled by the occasional horrible site visit. Morons.


----------



## Jes (Oct 29, 2007)

numble said:


> Sod the complaing, what you want is a barret .50 cal sniper rifle,but alas the police dont like the paper work. spoil sports



it's the british canonista! 
sunrise, sunset!


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jes said:


> there's an asshole born every minute...
> 
> did the construction co. put up a banner with its name at the site? are the workers wearing tshirts with the co. name on them? Consider making a call and explaining to whomever answers what happened and you know, suggest that it would be a shame if things got out of hand with their abuse and the police were called (or the council or whoever), thus stopping work 'til the issue was cleared up.
> 
> it's all about being pro-active when you can.



Thanks jes for that idea,I went round last night to look at the ad boards for the building company and rang them this morning to lodge a complaint about these mindless idiots and some one is ringing me back with 2 working days!.I will keep you all posted when they get back to me.Bye for now


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 30, 2007)

Good job. Rhino!!!!! Let us know how this pans out with the company!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Bigbud1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Rhino 1978,

it's a small world! I'm from Wingate, a small village about 20 miles south of Sunderland. I moved away in 1999 and now live in Texas, U.S.A. I was saddened to hear what happened with the girl at the bus stop....arseholes are everywhere you go! If you want to e mail me I'm [email protected]
Take care.


----------



## fatkid420 (Oct 31, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> Ealier on today i saw a bbw standing waiting for a bus while i was going to my local shop and saw a bunch of builders talking to her from across the road i thought nothing of it and went into the shop, anyway when i came back out the builders were in fits of laughter and the lady appeared to be crying.I went over to see if she was o.k only to hear when i got into ear shot the things they were calling her was truly disgusting, i was furious and started shouting at these builders to grow up and leave the lass alone,they started shouting at me implying that me and this woman were together and how did we have to move our bellies out of the way to have sex and other childish stuff to which the woman got very embarrased and more upset over.They eventually lost intrest and moved on and i stayed with the woman until her bus arrived,but it really gets me how nasty and down right hurtful grown MEN and WOMEN can be to people for no other reason than size.



This is why we must poke everyones eye's out.


----------



## Rhino1978 (Oct 31, 2007)

fatkid420 said:


> This is why we must poke everyones eye's out.




Well said lol


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2007)

did you hear back? i'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## BeeBee (Nov 1, 2007)

numble said:


> Sod the complaing, what you want is a barret .50 cal sniper rifle,but alas the police dont like the paper work. spoil sports


I am sure that some aggressive morons that far down on the food chain could use a little "free body piercing" to help them learn...probably nothing else has worked.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 1, 2007)

Some people are just idiots. I hope that higher up respond to this.


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 1, 2007)

hi gang i got a call back from some managment guy today from the building firm. I told him what went on and he said they take complaints like this regarding there employees very seriously and will be investigating said complaint,he also advised me to send a complaint in writing backing what happened and try to get anyone that saw to do so too as this will add weight the the complaint.The good thing about this is the person who owns the shop nearby saw everything and she is willing to sent a letter to the company too.I only hope the big wigs that work at this company do what they say they are gonna do and investigate properly!!!!


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> hi gang i got a call back from some managment guy today from the building firm. I told him what went on and he said they take complaints like this regarding there employees very seriously and will be investigating said complaint,he also advised me to send a complaint in writing backing what happened and try to get anyone that saw to do so too as this will add weight the the complaint.The good thing about this is the person who owns the shop nearby saw everything and she is willing to sent a letter to the company too.I only hope the big wigs that work at this company do what they say they are gonna do and investigate properly!!!!



well done, you! when you write, be as specific as you can as to location, date, time of day, and exactly what you saw, and who else might have seen it. Try to remember who said what, if you can. Offer to be available by phone if they want to call you to discuss further and then ask to be informed of whatever decisions or changes are being made. This implies both that you want changes to be made (as opposed to the letter just being read) and that you'll expect to hear back, or you might be a thorn in their collective side and keep contacting them. I'm not saying you have to do that last thing, but it's an effective way of making something happen.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 3, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> hi gang i got a call back from some managment guy today from the building firm. I told him what went on and he said they take complaints like this regarding there employees very seriously and will be investigating said complaint,he also advised me to send a complaint in writing backing what happened and try to get anyone that saw to do so too as this will add weight the the complaint.The good thing about this is the person who owns the shop nearby saw everything and she is willing to sent a letter to the company too.I only hope the big wigs that work at this company do what they say they are gonna do and investigate properly!!!!



Niiiiiiiice!  Hopefully they aren't just saying that so you "quit your bitching" as some companies do :batting: :doh:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 11, 2007)

Personally, I use big words when idiots decide to make fun of someone for being fat and leave them confused, if not, I have the carpet store on speed dial on my cell phone. I have no problem rolling someone up in a carpet and throwing them off a bridge. It's quite simple really, especially on this island, having 18 bridges and all....


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 11, 2007)

Things like this are always going to happen.You just have to have thicker skin I guess.Not saying it is right.I heard a coworker speaking about me, that I was getting bigger and didn't seem to care.I confronted her and told her I'm happy and it's none of her business.Ever since then she has respected me and we are actually good friends.


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 11, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Things like this are always going to happen.You just have to have thicker skin I guess.Not saying it is right.I heard a coworker speaking about me, that I was getting bigger and didn't seem to care.I confronted her and told her I'm happy and it's none of her business.Ever since then she has respected me and we are actually good friends.




Very true megan its the way forward to ignore total idiots like that,but this lady was not as strong as some of us on here and was sobbing her heart out,so i stepped in to help her out.If it was me that was getting verbal i could not give a c*ap,


----------



## Frogman (Nov 11, 2007)

Well honestly Rhino you deserve credit for doing the right, honorable thing. I pity those grown people for exhibiting such childish behavior, because it demonstrates that a big part of them--call it empathy, conscience, emotional intelligence, or self-observation--was for whatever reasons stunted and retarded during their development, which is going to prove tremendously unhelpful during the course of their _own_ lives until these limitations begin to sink in for what they really are. 
(To say nothing of the lady...)


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 11, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> Ealier on today i saw a bbw standing waiting for a bus while i was going to my local shop and saw a bunch of builders talking to her from across the road i thought nothing of it and went into the shop, anyway when i came back out the builders were in fits of laughter and the lady appeared to be crying.I went over to see if she was o.k only to hear when i got into ear shot the things they were calling her was truly disgusting, i was furious and started shouting at these builders to grow up and leave the lass alone,they started shouting at me implying that me and this woman were together and how did we have to move our bellies out of the way to have sex and other childish stuff to which the woman got very embarrased and more upset over.They eventually lost intrest and moved on and i stayed with the woman until her bus arrived,but it really gets me how nasty and down right hurtful grown MEN and WOMEN can be to people for no other reason than size.


they can about race too.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 13, 2007)

Rhino, I wish there were more men like you!I moving to the U.K. It seems men across the pond admire our fuller figures a bit more!


----------



## Rhino1978 (Nov 13, 2007)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Rhino, I wish there were more men like you!I moving to the U.K. It seems men across the pond admire our fuller figures a bit more!



I was just doing what i thought was right,I think i was only doing what most other gentlemen would do(i hope) and yep you cant beat a fuller figure its a shame all you stunning women live across a huge pond,(why cant it be just down the street lol):smitten:


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 13, 2007)

Rhino1978 said:


> I was just doing what i thought was right,I think i was only doing what most other gentlemen would do(i hope) and yep you cant beat a fuller figure its a shame all you stunning women live across a huge pond,(why cant it be just down the street lol):smitten:




I can swim...............


----------

